# Horse riding in Paphos



## marcus123 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just arrived in Paphos. Can anybody advise what the best place for livery & Horse training in Paphos ? I wish to ride in the Nature only.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Theres a riding school in Aphrodite Hills and I know they do Hacks into the Hills, I dont have the Number but could get it for you, Ive also noticed a sign for a new Riding School called Armagetti ( hope ive spelt it right) in Armagetti im sure they have an advertisement this month in The Paphos Post too so have a look but I could be wrong.


----------

